# Sling enclosure ventilation



## RonC (Oct 10, 2018)

Purchased a 1+ inch spiderling (_G. Pulchripes_) and am working on building an enclosure for it. I will be drilling the holes instead of melting them in an AMAC box. My question is how small of a hole can a 1 inch spiderling fit through? or should I make the holes larger and temporarily cover them with a strip of pantyhose till it grows? How many holes/rows should I make in the sides? I did order an enclosure but after reading some posts not sure I like the screen vent in the top and lack of cross ventilation. Thanks


----------



## Enrgy (Oct 10, 2018)

don't make em any bigger than the abdomen or carapace and the rows are all preference, i'd do about 2 rows of either 4 or 5 if i were u

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## weibkreux (Oct 10, 2018)

Holes should not be bigger than the carapace as stated above.

By the way, how big is the enclosure that you will use? It would be preferable to use a small container and change it as the sling grows. Too big of an enclosure will promote more burrowing and hiding of the sling.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Aleetist (Oct 10, 2018)

RonC said:


> Purchased a 1+ inch spiderling (_G. Pulchripes_) and am working on building an enclosure for it. I will be drilling the holes instead of melting them in an AMAC box. My question is how small of a hole can a 1 inch spiderling fit through? or should I make the holes larger and temporarily cover them with a strip of pantyhose till it grows? How many holes/rows should I make in the sides? I did order an enclosure but after reading some posts not sure I like the screen vent in the top and lack of cross ventilation. Thanks


Hey, I use Amac boxes too! I accidentally made too big of holes once and covering them up with tape and poking holes with a pin in the tape worked well, so if you make a mistake don't sweat it! That being said, since that time I have gone with make clusters of tiny holes instead of a few larger holes. Slightly more work but better results and no ugly tape on my nice Amac boxes.


----------



## RonC (Oct 10, 2018)

It's a 4 inch square by 5 inch tall. Going to fill half way with substrate so a fall won't be far. Wish spidey was here so I could actually see how big the carapace is. Drilled eleven holes each side in three rows, 3/32" diameter (toothpick won't slide through). Debating on drilling the top also.


----------



## Tenebrarius (Oct 10, 2018)

I am going to test, a screen on top and holes on the side once I rehouse my new additions. I have kind of wanted to try side screens but I think it would only be worth it for arboreals(because more volume), but I only have one arboreal. A lot of beginners just put their Ts in reptile enclosures, which only have top ventilation. side vents help to prevent mold, but a lot of people use springtails anyways.

Reactions: Face Palm 2


----------



## Aleetist (Oct 11, 2018)

RonC said:


> It's a 4 inch square by 5 inch tall. Going to fill half way with substrate so a fall won't be far. Wish spidey was here so I could actually see how big the carapace is. Drilled eleven holes each side in three rows, 3/32" diameter (toothpick won't slide through). Debating on drilling the top also.


I think the enclosure looks just fine as it is with plenty of ventilation, top holes would be overkill I think and might dry out the substrate too quickly. Some slight bad news though. Knowing how big the enclosure is now, I think it may be a little too big for a 1in sling. Your new little pet should be in something about half that size. It will promote better molting responses. I started off with a 3/4-1in sling in a same size box and it promptly went into pre-molt and hid itself and refused food for over six weeks (not uncommon and not necessarily bad, but something that can be avoided) After she molted and was hard enough, I took the advice of others on here and moved her into something smaller and time between refusing food and molting was reduced significantly and she has gone through a couple molts since much more smoothly and soon I will be moving her to something the size of what you linked. But again, it looks like it will be a great home in a couple of molts when she is ready for it 

P.S. The sling of mine is a G. Pulchra, another slow growing species like to your G. Pulchripes and their care is pretty similar.



Tenebrarius said:


> I am going to test, a screen on top and holes on the side once I rehouse my new additions. I have kind of wanted to try side screens but I think it would only be worth it for arboreals(because more volume), but I only have one arboreal. A lot of beginners just put their Ts in reptile enclosures, which only have top ventilation. side vents help to prevent mold, but a lot of people use springtails anyways.


Isn't avoiding mesh normally advised since Ts can get their feet caught in them and lose a leg or worse? That also seems like a bit of overkill for ventilation. I don't have any problems with mold, I do use spring tails in most enclosures as a precaution, but even the enclosures that I don't have them in don't have that issue. I just use water dishes and let substrate dry out between mistings and rotate corners that I mist.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## weibkreux (Oct 11, 2018)

You can use a deli cup until your sling is big enough to transfer to your intended enclosure. Also, _G. pulchripes_ grow a bit slow so just be patient.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Teal (Oct 11, 2018)

That enclosure is just fine for a 1" sling  The amount of ventilation is perfect!

I personally LOATHE deli cups and hate that they are recommended so much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## antinous (Oct 11, 2018)

weibkreux said:


> You can use a deli cup until your sling is big enough to transfer to your intended enclosure. Also, _G. pulchripes_ grow a bit slow so just be patient.


x2
I keep my most of my slings in deli cups (unless they’re under 1”) like this:





Teal said:


> I personally LOATHE deli cups and hate that they are recommended so much.


Why is that? Just curious (not attacking in any way!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal (Oct 11, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Why is that? Just curious (not attacking in any way!)


No worries! I don't mind explaining  

I think maybe I am just tired of them after all these years? I really don't find them as convenient as people claim, either... the lids! Those darn lids. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## weibkreux (Oct 11, 2018)

I guess its because deli cups are more readily available and cheap, but you can use any other lids available to you.


----------



## RonC (Oct 11, 2018)

The breeder listed the spider at one to one and a half inches and this was the size enclosure they recommended. Hope it's not too big but won't have to rehouse for a while if not. I can also see how a small creature raised in a very small enclosure might be overwhelmed being in a much larger enclosure. If my vent holes are too big I will have the other enclosure I ordered with the screen till she grows a bit. I have a small piece of acrylic I can cut a piece from and drill to cover the screen if necessary. I'll know more when she gets here.
 Only having the one to house I went for the more expensive option this time. I did consider the deli cups. If you have multiple specimens I can see where the deli cups might be a better option.
  The screen vents raise some concern for me although many people use them with no problem. Had a mouse get it's claw stuck in screen before. Caught her hanging there and pushed her claws back through so no harm was done.
I do appreciate the input. Waiting is nerve wrecking.


----------



## Tenebrarius (Oct 11, 2018)

Aleetist said:


> Isn't avoiding mesh normally advised since Ts can get their feet caught in them and lose a leg or worse? That also seems like a bit of overkill for ventilation. I don't have any problems with mold, I do use spring tails in most enclosures as a precaution, but even the enclosures that I don't have them in don't have that issue. I just use water dishes and let substrate dry out between mistings and rotate corners that I mist.


yeah thats true. I've never used it for a arboreal anyways, I put in on the lids for my terrestrials, they never go up so odds of them getting caught is less. Im always worried about mold though, and dont trust springtails cause i've never tried it before.


----------



## Aleetist (Oct 11, 2018)

Teal said:


> That enclosure is just fine for a 1" sling  The amount of ventilation is perfect!
> 
> I personally LOATHE deli cups and hate that they are recommended so much.


Ugh, I dislike deli cups as well, I just use various craft containers or Amac boxes for my slings (freaking greatest thing ever for display until adult enclosure imo) I just very poor premolt response in a container that size and moving it to something smaller


Tenebrarius said:


> yeah thats true. I've never used it for a arboreal anyways, I put in on the lids for my terrestrials, they never go up so odds of them getting caught is less. Im always worried about mold though, and dont trust springtails cause i've never tried it before.


Spring tails are fantastic, I would certainly recommend trying them out, especially over using screens. I use them in all of my arboreal enclosures and it's been great. They don't bug the Ts and the Ts have no interest in them and they get anything I miss, mold was never much of an issue for me and now it's even less. I've also started keeping dwarf isopods and using them as well. And, keeping springtail cultures is soooo easy. Shoot me a PM if you are interested, I don't want to derail this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal (Oct 11, 2018)

Aleetist said:


> Ugh, I dislike deli cups as well, I just use various craft containers or Amac boxes for my slings (freaking greatest thing ever for display until adult enclosure imo) I just very poor premolt response in a container that size and moving it to something smaller


I adore AMAC boxes! I need to do a bulk order of them before this sac hatches so I don't have to deal with 2oz condiment cups again.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 14, 2018)

Teal said:


> I personally LOATHE deli cups and hate that they are recommended so much.


Such hate for the innocent deli cup, a useful tool for T husbandry and other things.



Teal said:


> Those darn lids.


What's wrong w/the lids?



Teal said:


> I adore AMAC boxes!


I do as well, but the cost difference is immense. I have plenty of AMAC boxes, I've been using them for many years, before they were popular.

AMAC boxes aren't perfect either. With AMAC boxes you have to open up more of the container than you need, with lids you can open a SMALL portion if needed, right @cold blood  Useful for fast species etc.

And AMACs are not stackable!

If RUBs were perfectly clear, they would be the best container out there, right @EulersK



tkid02 said:


> don't make em any bigger than the abdomen or carapace and the rows are all preference, i'd do about 2 rows of either 4 or 5 if i were u



Not true--- Holes should be smaller than carapace.

However, if hole is smaller than abdomen alone, that does not mean a T cannot escape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Enrgy (Oct 14, 2018)

viper69 said:


> Not true--- Holes should be smaller than carapace.
> 
> However, if hole is smaller than abdomen alone, that does not mean a T cannot escape.


which is one of the things i said lol and anyways bro this thing is from wednesday multiple ppl have helped jus let it go i have no interest in going back and forth


----------



## Teal (Oct 14, 2018)

viper69 said:


> Such hate for the innocent deli cup, a useful tool for T husbandry and other things.
> 
> What's wrong w/the lids?
> 
> ...


I don't know when AMAC became "popular," but I was introduced to The Container Store 12 years ago and it filled an empty space in my life I wasn't aware existed 

With AMAC boxes, I put a big hole in for a cork to allow feeding/watering access if the spider is a difficult one. And the boxes are perfectly stackable!


----------



## viper69 (Oct 14, 2018)

tkid02 said:


> which is one of the things i said lol and anyways bro this thing is from wednesday multiple ppl have helped jus let it go i have no interest in going back and forth


The information you provided is inaccurate, thus I was correcting it. There's nothing better than accurate information.

There is no time limit for a response, if you have a problem w/that, take it up with the mods. Some people respond to threads that are YEARS old, and sometimes with good information. 

I'm not your bro.



Teal said:


> 12 years ago and it filled an empty space in my life I wasn't aware existed


This is hilarious!!!! You always crack me up.



Teal said:


> And the boxes are perfectly stackable!


Let me rephrase, I wasn't specific enough. They aren't perfect for stacking because there is no raised lip etc that prevents a box from tipping over, unlike with RUBs or ExoTerra Breeder Boxes, or DELI CUPS.   AMACs fail in that area.



Teal said:


> I put a big hole in for a cork to allow feeding/watering access if the spider is a difficult one


I couldn't do that, the aesthetics of that method is unacceptable for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## Teal (Oct 14, 2018)

viper69 said:


> This is hilarious!!!! You always crack me up.
> 
> Let me rephrase, I wasn't specific enough. They aren't perfect for stacking because there is no raised lip etc that prevents a box from tipping over, unlike with RUBs or ExoTerra Breeder Boxes, or DELI CUPS.   AMACs fail in that area.


 I'm glad I can provide some entertainment! 

Ahh, yes, in that aspect you are correct. I just stack mine in bookcases, so they are supported. 



viper69 said:


> I couldn't do that, the aesthetics of that method is unacceptable for me.


I find it adorable

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Enrgy (Oct 14, 2018)

viper69 said:


> The information you provided is inaccurate, thus I was correcting it. There's nothing better than accurate information.
> 
> There is no time limit for a response, if you have a problem w/that, take it up with the mods. Some people respond to threads that are YEARS old, and sometimes with good information.
> 
> ...


 'bro' im a millennial lmao i could literally go all day. i said dont make them any bigger than the abdomen or carapace (obviously meaning both) sorry but not sorry if i didn't say it the way u like. so no sir, u are incorrect lol.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 14, 2018)

tkid02 said:


> 'bro' im a millennial lmao i could literally go all day. i said dont make them any bigger than the abdomen or carapace (obviously meaning both) sorry but not sorry if i didn't say it the way u like. so no sir, u are incorrect lol.


I can too hah, all I have is time.  When you understand grammar, you'll know why your information was inaccurate


----------



## Enrgy (Oct 14, 2018)

viper69 said:


> I can too hah, all I have is time.  When you understand grammar, you'll know why your information was inaccurate


explain. because i didn't punctuate all my words or capitalize them when needed? lol im on my phone with auto correct off chill i dont wanna go pages into this. all im saying is revise what i said and im sure you'll understand


----------



## viper69 (Oct 14, 2018)

tkid02 said:


> explain. because i didn't punctuate all my words or capitalize them when needed? lol im on my phone with auto correct off chill i dont wanna go pages into this. all im saying is revise what i said and im sure you'll understand


I'm on a phone too hah. Simply put, you used the word "or". So when you tell someone to base the hole size on A or B, they can pick. In your response, they can pick the wrong portion of the body to make a hole, and end up with an escape perhaps.

It's all about carapace  Stay cool


----------



## antinous (Oct 14, 2018)

tkid02 said:


> explain. because i didn't punctuate all my words or capitalize them when needed? lol im on my phone with auto correct off chill i dont wanna go pages into this. all im saying is revise what i said and im sure you'll understand


Just putting it out there, but you did say *‘or’, *abdomen or carapace, when they can actually fit their abdomen through holes that are still smaller than them. @viper69 is just correcting you by saying the holes shouldn’t be the same size or larger than the carapace. Also, I’m a mellinial too


----------



## viper69 (Oct 14, 2018)

There's great video on the net I used to post of a T that escapes from a setup. The space is smaller than its abdomen. I have to admit I didn't think this T would escape at all, but it definitely does. All prisoners have nothing but time on their hands, or 8 legs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Enrgy (Oct 14, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Just putting it out there, but you did say *both* abdomen and carapace, when they can actually fit their abdomen through holes that are still smaller than them. @viper69 is just correcting you by saying the holes shouldn’t be the same size or larger than the carapace. Also, I’m a mellinial too


lol sup fellow millennial anyways i was using the word 'or' as in 'and', anyways i got u both, next time i'll just use 'and'. good talk boys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bathsheba (Oct 15, 2018)

Teal said:


> I don't know when AMAC became "popular," but I was introduced to The Container Store 12 years ago and it filled an empty space in my life I wasn't aware existed
> 
> With AMAC boxes, I put a big hole in for a cork to allow feeding/watering access if the spider is a difficult one. And the boxes are perfectly stackable!


Can I ask what specific boxes you use from the container store?


----------



## Enrgy (Oct 15, 2018)

bathsheba said:


> Can I ask what specific boxes you use from the container store?


they're called amac boxes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RonC (Oct 15, 2018)

The Amac boxes are available in many sizes too. They have them that split in the middle or at the top. Cubes to taller sizes. All under $4. You will have to drill your own holes. I put blue painters tape on them and marked out a pattern to drill the holes.


----------



## Teal (Oct 15, 2018)

tkid02 said:


> explain. because i didn't punctuate all my words or capitalize them when needed? lol im on my phone with auto correct off chill i dont wanna go pages into this. all im saying is revise what i said and im sure you'll understand


I'm on my phone with no autocorrect or predicting text... And yet I still use complete, proper grammar and spelling. It is possible if you put in a little effort. It saddens me that younger generations have no appreciation for the written word ): (by the way, I am just shy of 30 years old).



bathsheba said:


> Can I ask what specific boxes you use from the container store?


As others said, the AMAC boxes. I also use the plastic shoe bins (they have a few holes pre-drilled on the sides!).

Reactions: Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Enrgy (Oct 15, 2018)

Teal said:


> I'm on my phone with no autocorrect or predicting text... And yet I still use complete, proper grammar and spelling. It is possible if you put in a little effort. It saddens me that younger generations have no appreciation for the written word ): (by the way, I am just shy of 30 years old).
> 
> 
> 
> As others said, the AMAC boxes. I also use the plastic shoe bins (they have a few holes pre-drilled on the sides!).


nah i do trust me. mom was a teacher lol. i was in a hurry so i was workin my thumbs


----------



## bathsheba (Oct 17, 2018)

Teal said:


> I'm on my phone with no autocorrect or predicting text... And yet I still use complete, proper grammar and spelling. It is possible if you put in a little effort. It saddens me that younger generations have no appreciation for the written word ): (by the way, I am just shy of 30 years old).
> 
> 
> 
> As others said, the AMAC boxes. I also use the plastic shoe bins (they have a few holes pre-drilled on the sides!).


Ahhh so that's where you get the AMAC boxes. Now I know, thanks!


----------

